# Where is Rex?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

If I missed the announcement, I appologize. But it seems kinda irresponsible to make all these changes without an explanation. So is NW Packgoat Supply going out of business too? This ecomomy makes me nervous about any business. So many of the others are gone.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

this is exactly what I wanted to know. Did Rex leave the group? Is he ok? Did I miss his good bye post? I asked in other posts. But never got an answer. So wanted to post it in a NEW thread. but never figured out how to start one. thank you Joe for asking what I want to know.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't seen a goodbye post from Rex anywhere, so I've felt this whole thing is all a bit weird too. I hope he's ok. It's kind of odd to have a new guy come in and take over the website and change everything all on the same day.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Someone knows the skinny. Longer it goes the more people will worry and speculate. Do we need to pray for him?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I’m still here and active on this forum. I am pleased to announce that PackgoatForums.com has been purchased by Group Builder, Inc and will be managed by them from this point on.

The new owners specialize in acquiring and maintaining niche market discussion groups like what we've built here. They've been doing this for a long time and have the proper resources to deal with the maintenance & upgrade requirements necessary to keep a growing forum active and thriving.

I feel that this move is a good thing as it will bring future expansion to us yet we’ll still maintain our small community feel that we've cultivated here. The new owners assure me that they mean to keep things as normal as possible for us and I believe their intentions to be true.

On a personal note, I found that running a forum has been a lot of work, much more than I could have ever imagined. I've found it difficult to keep up with changing technology, fixing data base glitches and other in depth technical aspects of a forum that the normal user never sees. I live in fear that something will happen to this community beyond my ability to repair so this was a perfect time to turn the reins over to someone who specializes in forums and can keep things up to date and progressive. With these worries behind me I plan to transfer the time spent operating the forum towards actually getting out and enjoying my goats and working on some new items for Northwest Packgoats. I will still be a moderator and continue to be an active participant with all the friends that gather here.

Moving forward, I'd ask that you give the same considerations and help to the new owners, that you've given to me in the past. I have full confidence in them and our current moderators’ ability to support and run the forums as need be and you should feel confident here as well. I look forward to the new updated forums and ask that you please join me in welcoming aboard Group Builder, Inc, as well as our new administrator Austin, and let’s look towards a fresh start with these folks.

Northwest Packgoats is still growing and thriving and we plan to devote more time toward product development now that the forum responsibility has lifted. Thanks for making the Packgoat Forum the great community that it is!

Rex


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the intro Rex! 

I think most of you know me now, but if you have any questions or issues please let me know. 

It's great to be here and I hope to get to know you all. 

Austin


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you Rex for your post. I'm sure that we will all welcome the expertice that comes with a full time computer administrator. Yeah, I understand that Austin in not spending all if his time here, but as a computer challenged guy, I can appreciate the changing tech world and time necessary to address new challenges when they come along. Hard enough for me to just keep my computer working enough to do my business' bookwork. It's pretty amazing to me that a part time guy could have kept this forum up and running with as few glitches as I have noted.

Go Northwest Packgoat Supply!!!!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Phew! Rex, I'm glad to know that you were not pushed off a cliff by a naughty goat! I wondered if you might be having trouble keeping the website up-to-date because that's a big job for anyone. I know because my husband moans and groans every time he has to update our website, and it usually takes a good week-long chunk of his time to make the changes and then work out all the bugs caused by those changes. And he does computer stuff for a living! I hope you have fun getting a well-earned break from the technology while you spend more time in the Great Outdoors. But please don't become a stranger!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad to hear you're ok Rex. Go out enjoy your herd and post pics! You've been the man behind the curtain this whole time....Can we get a peek of you on the trail enjoying your new found freedom?


----------

